# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Закрытая вечеринка" - конкретно для ЖЕНЩИН!!!

## Уралочка

*"Закрытая вечеринка"* *- конкретно для ЖЕНЩИН!!!*

На празднике одни женщины? Стресс? Не знаете что делать?

 А вообще, Вы знаете, почему в мультике про Спанч Боба у краба дочка - кит? 
Согласитесь - никакой логики, между названием игрового блока и крабом, да?! :Taunt: 

Вот такие мы - женщины! Вот такая она - вечеринка!!!!! 
Заходит на ура в любой компании. Проверено!


*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, подробное описание конкурса, ВИДЕО!

Цена комплекта 800 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 
[IMG]http://*********su/7098119.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/7109383.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Вятушка (11.04.2016)

----------


## Вятушка

Леночка, спасибо огромное за такой весёлый конкурс!!! Ржач стоял такой, что не передать словами)))) Участвовали и молодые девчонки и "девчонки" пенсионного возраста, все были на одной волне безудержного веселья и позитива! Лена, ты самая лучшая и талантливая! Все твои блоки всегда идут на УРА в любой компании!!!

----------

Уралочка (11.04.2016)

----------

